# Still in therapy...feeling better than worse



## Lola416 (Apr 25, 2015)

So we have been going to therapy a little over two months...I feel like we have accomplished A lot and I swear when we are together like on the weekends everything seems great and I’m happy. Then when he goes back to work my mind starts racing again thinking what if he is lying to me and then it turns bad again for me although he doesn’t get mad and deals with it and tells me he is completely understands and doesn’t blame me but then reassures me he is sorry and that nothing is going on. We did have sex a few times recently and it was great. But again I am just unsure. Anyone have this situation before? Can this work ?


----------

